# FDA issues complaints about hill's science diet



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

FDA (US Food and Drug Administration) issues complaints for hill's science diet.

http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/ucm281270.htm


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

and to think i used to feed that!!!


----------

